# How to Access this FTP Site?



## Ironman (Oct 27, 2012)

I want to access the FTP of China University of Science & Technology

But i cannot access the link

ftp://202.38.64.41/archive/storage1/

Can any one please tell me a way to access this ftp site 
using proxy or vpn or anything
legal or some grey hat or black hat techniques ?

Please find me a way out


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 27, 2012)

if with browser u can't access directly. then open cmd prompt 
type FTP ip address 
move with in ftp with CD.. and CD
 download with get filename

can't test it now using mobile


----------

